# Statute of limitation on Accessory after the fact of murder



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

Can the person who drove a person wanted for murder (whom has since been convicted) to another state from Massachusetts to escape being arrested 25 years ago still be charged for either aiding in abetting or accessory after the fact?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like this needs to be moved into the “ask an attorney” section!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

USAF286 said:


> Sounds like this needs to be moved into the “ask an attorney” section!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

That knock on your door?
Answer it…


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hydee0311 said:


> Can the person who drove a person wanted for murder (whom has since been convicted) to another state from Massachusetts to escape being arrested 25 years ago still be charged for either aiding in abetting or accessory after the fact?


Saved.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> That knock on your door?
> Answer it…


I wish they would knock on my door… I would love to have that discussion


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> That knock on your door?
> Answer it…


I wish someone would knock on my door. I would love to have that discussion


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

The statute of limitations for felonies in Massachusetts (other than Murder) is 7 years, but if the suspect leaves the state, the clock freezes.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

Roy Fehler said:


> The statute of limitations for felonies in Massachusetts (other than Murder) is 7 years, but if the suspect leaves the state, the clock freezes.


Thank you


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So now you’re bragging about how you assisted a Murderer escape on a Cop Board…

Expect company.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> So now you’re bragging about how you assisted a Murderer escape on a Cop Board…
> 
> Expect company.


No I am definitely not bragging about The person who helped my brothers murderer escape the state. At the time the police did not know who this person was…,,,,however 25 years later I spoke with this convicted murderer and straight out asked him Who drove him and helped him escape to another state and I got my answer so I am trying to find out if this person can still be charged with a crime, as my family and I believe that everyone involved in the murder of my brother should be held accountable so before you start talking crap know what the situation is


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hydee0311 said:


> No I am definitely not bragging about someone helping a suspected and now convicted murderer however 25 years later I spoke with this convicted murderer and straight out asked him and I got my answer so I am trying to find out if this person should go to jail as well so before you start talking crap know what the situation is


Another one…

Next time, try articulating ALL the facts before shooting your mouth off.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> Another one…
> 
> Next time, try articulating ALL the facts before shooting your mouth off.


Yeah OK big shot


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

Hydee0311 said:


> Yeah OK big shot


I asked a simple question that did not require all the facts you are not doing an investigation you’re the one that shot your mouth off. So settle down Wyatt


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

Hydee0311 said:


> Hi asked a simple question that did not require all the facts you are not doing an investigation you’re the one that shot your mouth off. So settle down Wyatt


I did not come on this site to be talked down to and belittled. I am simply trying to ask a question to a REAL cop but if you need facts, sir, here are the facts.
my brother was murdered 25 years ago and there was a person who knowingly helped The suspected murderer escape the state of Massachusetts because he was wanted by the police on suspicions of murder. Now the person that drove him through two different states has never been caught. So here we are 25 years later and all I am asking is that can this person still be charged with a crime. My family and I feel that everyone involved in the murder of my brother should be held accountable It’s a very simple question if you cannot help me with an answer then please don’t reply


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hydee0311 said:


> I asked a simple question that did not require all the facts you are not doing an investigation you’re the one that shot your mouth off. So settle down Wyatt


You never know who you’re speaking with.
Loose the attitude.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> You never know who you’re speaking with.
> Loose the attitude.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

I understand what you’re saying but there was no need for you to be rude. So you should lose your attitude as well thank you and have a good night


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hydee0311 said:


> I understand what you’re saying but there was no need for you to be rude. So you should lose your attitude as well thank you and have a good night


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Hydee0311 said:


> I did not come on this site to be talked down to and belittled. I am simply trying to ask a question to a REAL cop but if you need facts, sir, here are the facts.
> my brother was murdered 25 years ago and there was a person who knowingly helped The suspected murderer escape the state of Massachusetts because he was wanted by the police on suspicions of murder. Now the person that drove him through two different states has never been caught. So here we are 25 years later and all I am asking is that can this person still be charged with a crime. My family and I feel that everyone involved in the murder of my brother should be held accountable It’s a very simple question if you cannot help me with an answer then please don’t reply


If I’m reading your post correctly, it all depends on the timeline.

If the person you suspect has stayed in Massachusetts the entire time, the statute of limitations for that crime (Accessory After the Fact) has expired. If they resided outside Massachusetts, the time they spent out-of-state would be deducted from the 7 years.

Again, it all depends on the timeline.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

Roy Fehler said:


> If I’m reading your post correctly, it all depends on the timeline.
> 
> If the person you suspect has stayed in Massachusetts the entire time, the statute of limitations for that crime (Accessory After the Fact) has expired. If they resided outside Massachusetts, the time they spent out-of-state would be deducted from the 7 years.
> 
> Again, it all depends on the timeline.


Thank you so much I really appreciate your information. I have since contacted the detective who originally had the case at the beginning. Again thank you so much for your time and answering my question


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hydee0311 said:


> Can the person who drove a person wanted for murder (whom has since been convicted) to another state from Massachusetts to escape being arrested 25 years ago still be charged for either aiding in abetting or accessory after the fact?


Like many people have said, find a lawyer. Someone knowingly aiding a wanted felon and transporting him *across state lines!* for the soul intention to help him avoid apprehension and prosecution form Massachusetts law enforcement, thus making him fugitive from justice. I'm not 100% sure if the statue of limitations has or has not expired in The commonwealth, but the question you should be asking is, can that person still be wanted and potentially face charges on the federal level of the law enforcement spectrum. I'll poke around on the google machine.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

RodneyFarva said:


> Like many people have said, find a lawyer. Someone knowingly aiding a wanted felon and transporting him *across state lines!* for the soul intention to help him avoid apprehension and prosecution form Massachusetts law enforcement, thus making him fugitive from justice. I'm not 100% sure if the statue of limitations has or has not expired in The commonwealth, but the question you should be asking is, can that person still be wanted and potentially face charges on the federal level of the law enforcement spectrum. I'll poke around on the google machine.


Thank you so much. I actually got in touch with the original detective on the case. Again, thank you


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Aiding and Abetting a Crime


What is aiding and abetting, also known as being an accessory to a crime? Information about this incomplete crime, how it is proved, and common defenses.




www.justia.com










2471. 18 U.S.C. § 2


This is archived content from the U.S. Department of Justice website. The information here may be outdated and links may no longer function. Please contact [email protected] if you have any questions about the archive site.




www.justice.gov













18 U.S. Code § 3 - Accessory after the fact







www.law.cornell.edu










4.1 Aiding and Abetting (18 U.S.C. § 2(a)) | Model Jury Instructions







www.ce9.uscourts.gov






*Aiding and Abetting Statute of Limitations*
The statute of limitations for aiding and abetting varies depending on the crime that was committed in which they were an accessory. As such, there are no set statutes in place, with them varying from two years to never. It is also important to remember that the statute of limitations can be put on hold if the perpetrator was out of the country or out of state.



https://www.federalcharges.com/aiding-and-abetting-laws-charges/#:~:text=Aiding%20and%20Abetting%20Statute%20of,from%20two%20years%20to%20never


.

*Statute of Limitation in Federal Criminal Cases: An Overview*
There is no statute of limitations for federal crimes punishable by death, nor for certain federal crimes of terrorism, nor for certain federal sex offenses. Prosecution for most other federal crimes must begin within five years of the commitment of the offense. There are exceptions. Some types of crimes are subject to a longer period of limitation; some circumstances suspend or extend the otherwise applicable period of limitation.









Statute of Limitation in Federal Criminal Cases: An Overview


A statute of limitations dictates the time period within which a legal proceeding must begin. The purpose of a statute of limitations in...




www.everycrsreport.com













Criminal Statutes of Limitations - Lawinfo


What are the criminal statutes of limitations in your state, and how do they affect your case? Find out more on Lawinfo.com




www.lawinfo.com





So there is no statute of limitations for murder, that goes for the entire US. If i'm reading and understanding it correctly, if the crime committed in any state that is also a federal crime IE murder I think that person could still be charged as an accomplice at the federal level.


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

RodneyFarva said:


> Aiding and Abetting a Crime
> 
> 
> What is aiding and abetting, also known as being an accessory to a crime? Information about this incomplete crime, how it is proved, and common defenses.
> ...


thank you for taking the time to help answer my question. you have been very helpful in guiding me in the proper direction. much appreciated


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

And what did the Cops say..?


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> And what did the Cops say..?
> [/QUOTE nothing that concerns you


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So you counted exactly 100 questions? Then they asked more? How did they not repeat themselves?


----------



## Hydee0311 (3 mo ago)

CCCSD said:


> And what did the Cops say..?





CCCSD said:


> So you counted exactly 100 questions? Then they asked more? How did they not repeat themselves?


 get a life


----------

